# Frage zu for-Schleife



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Hallo
 ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe eine for-Schleife und die lässt in meinem Fall 5 mal einen Text ausgeben. In der ersten Ausgabe steht nachher z.B.
Sie besitzen 100 Euro.
Ich möchte, dass wenn nun die 2. Ausgabe in der Konsole kommt, dass dort die
100 Euro + x gerechnet werden. (für x sagen wir jetzt einfach mal 150)
Sodass da nachher bei der 2. Ausgabe in der Konsole das steht:
Sie besitzen 250 Euro.
Diese 250 Euro soll er sich wieder merken und da wieder x draufrechnen, sodass bei der nächsten Ausgabe dort das stehen soll:
Sie besitzen 400 Euro.
Und das immer so weiter. In meinem Fall soll dies halt 5 mal geschehen... sozusagen soll er sich jedes mal den Wert merken und das mit x addieren.
Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine ist etwas dumm zu erklären.

nochmal so soll es in der Konsole aussehen:
Sie besitzen 100 Euro.
(kurze Pause)
Sie besitzen 250 Euro.
(kurze Pause)
Sie besitzen 400 Euro.
usw.
in diesem Fall halt immer +150, da ich in meinem Beispiel wie gesagt für x 150 genommen habe. ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.
mfg


----------



## icarus2 (6. Nov 2009)

Meinst du sowas:

[Java]
public class Test {


	public static void main(String[] args){

		final int INCREMENT = 150;
		int currentSum = INCREMENT;

		for(int i = 0;  i < 5; i++){

			System.out.println("Sie besitzen: " + currentSum + " Euro");
			currentSum += INCREMENT;

			//slows down the loop
			try {
				Thread.sleep(1000); //sleeps for 1000 milliseconds
			}catch(InterruptedException e){
				e.printStackTrace();
			}

		}

	}

}
[/Java]

Falls etwas nicht klar ist einfach fragen ;-)


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2009)

> Frage


http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/81529-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Du brauchst wohl eine Schleife inkl. Abbruchbedingung und die eine oder andere if Abfrage, musst von dere Konsole einlesen, ein paar Variablen und musst schliesslich noch addieren etc. pp., wie weit bist du denn?

*verschoben*


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Jop danke. Jetzt die nächste Frage, die evtl. so ähnlich ist.
Ich lasse in der Konsole eine Zufallszahl ausgeben:

Ausgabe 1:
Hallo User, die Zufallszahl lautet 3.
Durchschnittlich: 3

Ausgabe 2:
Hallo User, die Zufallszahl lautet 7.
Durchschnittlich: 5 (hier wurden die Zufallszahlen aus 1 und 2 addiert und dann durch die Anzahl der bisher generierten Zufallszahlen dividiert)

Ausgabe 3:
Hallo User, die Zufallszahl lautet 2.
Durchschnittlich: 4 

wie kann ich das so machen???


----------



## icarus2 (6. Nov 2009)

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust dir die Lösung vorzukauen. Erstens nimmt mir das Zeit weg und zweitens lernst du nichts dabei.

Bring mal ein par Vorschläge was du dir überlegt hast, wie du das Problem angehen könntest. Versuche es erst einmal selber zu programmieren. Wenn du anschliessend eine spezifische Frage hast, oder wirklich nicht weiter kommst, dann kannst du immer noch deinen bisherigen Quellcode posten und wir werden dir helfen.

Das Forum ist da um zu helfen, aber nicht um Hausaufgaben gelöst zu bekommen. ;-)


----------



## ttplayer (7. Nov 2009)

Also, MATH.random() gibt eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 1 vom Typ double aus, falls du das brauchst


----------

